# 2014 US CDT Timing Belt



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey y'all. Been awhile since I posted. I might need to reintroduce myself. Anyways, has anyone replaced the timing belt on their 2014+ CDT (US) themselves? I am getting to the point where I need to start thinking about buying the parts and getting it changed out. I know that dealerships and shops will charge around $1000, but if I can do it myself I will. My brother has changed timing belts on the VW Passat Diesel and is willing to help me with mine. Just curious if anyone has done it. Thanks.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum bro, there is a detailed thread here about timing belt replacement under "diesel technical" thread.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Is there a DIY for the US Cruze? I would like to see one.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Someone with access to the manual should just post that section of it...


----------

